# Applet einbinden: Problem



## zilti (28. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wie auf dieser Seite: java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/plugin/developer_guide/using_tags.html#html
beschrieben wollte ich mein Applet einfügen. Dem Firefox gefällt jedoch der Plugin-Typ nicht, und somit wird das Applet einfach nicht angezeigt. Was muss ich tun, damits geht?
Und wie kann ich im Object-Tag einen Java-Classpath angeben?


----------



## Quaxli (28. Jan 2008)

So, habe ich das  noch nie gesehen  ???:L 

Probier mal:


```
<p align = "center">
       <applet
       code=Clock.class
       archive="./BinaryClock.jar"
       width=170
       height=100>
     </applet>
     </p>
```

Wenn Du kein Jar hast, dann guck mal hier


----------



## zilti (28. Jan 2008)

Ich kann das applet-Tag nicht verwenden, da das Applet automatisch auf den neusten Stand aktualisiert werden soll.


----------



## merlin27271 (30. Jan 2008)

Hallo Jungs - Wenn wir schon mal bei dem Thema sind - Hab mich gestern zum ersten Mal mit dem erstellen von Applets beschäftigt - dabei wollte ich nur mal ein Beispiel aus dem Buch von Giudo Krüger ausprobieren, und das hat nicht geklappt - vielleicht kenn ja jemand mein Problem

hier der Code

003 import java.awt.*;
004 import java.applet.*;
005 
006 public class HelloApplet
007 extends Applet
008 {
009   public void paint(Graphics g)
010   {
011     showStatus("Hello, world");
012     g.drawString("Hello, world",10,50);
013   }
014 }

hier die html-datei

<html>
 <head>
 <title>Hello</title>
 </head>
 <body>
 <h1>HelloApplet</h1>
 <applet code="HelloApplet.class" width=400 height=100>

 Hier steht das Applet App.class
 </applet>
 </body>
 </html>
</code>

In der javaconsole kommt folgender Fehler
<code>

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloApplet (wrong name:HelloApplet)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
</code>

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## zilti (30. Jan 2008)

Heisst die Klasse auch auf dem Server noch HelloApplet.class? Ausserdem musst du glaube ich die Methode init() implementieren.


----------



## merlin27271 (30. Jan 2008)

Hab die Sache gar nicht auf nem Server laufen - hab einfach mal im Browser die html-Datei geöffnet - muß die auf nem Server laufen?


----------



## merlin27271 (30. Jan 2008)

Habe meinen Fehler gefunden - Hatte die html-Datei im gleichen Verzeic hnis wie die class-datei des applets - hab die html datei einfach ein verzeichnis drüber abgelegt und als pfad 

verzeichnis.dateinamederclassdateiohneendung 


eingetragen

also anstatt  <applet code="HelloApplet.class" width=400 height=100>

das 


 <applet code="neuerOrdner.HelloApplet" width=400 height=100>


dann geht es


----------

